

The Republican Brain: Why Even Educated Conservatives Deny Science — and Reality - alecperkins
http://www.alternet.org/story/154252/the_republican_brain:_why_even_educated_conservatives_deny_science_--_and_reality

======
kls
I find it amusing that they choose global warming, the most politicized
science, to argue that conservatives lack of belief in constitutes denial and
ignorance. While I have no love lost for conservatives or even liberals for
that matter, I think there is plenty of cause for concern in the global
warming debate from both sides. Big interest on one side and Scientist with
the ethical rigor of the Joker on the other. I am surprised that the majority
are not skeptical of both sides. But to the point of this piece I think it has
little value, it's hypocrisy at it finest and is pretty much a group think
smear piece, it's propaganda and has no business on HN.

~~~
dollar
Well said KLS, exactly well said. I regret that I will never get back the 30
seconds I wasted reading this article.

